# Kindle logo font?



## Sublime865 (Jun 7, 2012)

Hi All,

Been searching all over and not having any luck, does anyone know:

1: The font used on the kindle logo
1a: Where to download said font

I'm looking to use it in some custom screensavers of mine, and I would be hugely appreciative of any leads on it 

Thanks!
--
Andrew~


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

This one's bugging me... 

I don't know the font names, but I do remember a web page that would generate a personalised Kindle screensaver like this:










I'm getting nowhere finding the page, but possibly this might remind somebody else who might have the link?

I guess whoever wrote the page knows what the fonts are, or at least what they used (which are a good approximation)...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I cropped the picture Morf provided to include only the font and put it on my Photobucket account...then went to www.whatfontis.com and provideD the link to the Photobucket image into the appropriate box. You have to verify the characters it picks out and then it provides a list of possible fonts. This one looked the closest to me:
http://www.myfonts.com/fonts/mvbfonts/embarcadero/pro-med-cond/ (It was # 28...)

EDIT: you can also specify only free fonts. The above is a paid font as I chose the "all fonts" option.

Here's the link to the cropped image if you want to use it to run your own test and see the other options.
http://i466.photobucket.com/albums/rr25/betctru/KindleBoards%20pics/028c8fec.jpg

Betsy


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

I didn't know about that font identification website. Thanks, Betsy!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

The internet is a wondrous place.


Betsy


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

http://eagleapex.com/2011/11/06/kindle-logo-font/

Bliss Pro

http://www.type.co.uk/a_to_z/id/19955


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Identifont--another similar site to www.whatfontis.com, thanks for sharing this, history_lover!

I'll add that the font that whatfontis found was $79; and that you can ask it to look for only free fonts. Now I'm off to poke around  in identifont.    Geektime!

Hope this all helps, Sublime!

Betsy



(edited to correct my link, thanks Dreamweaver!)


----------

